
Infinity:Battlescape – From a stunning 3D Engine to a polished space MMOG - simonbethke
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/309114309/infinity-battlescape
======
simonbethke
This is about a 3d game engine, that has been developed for about 10 years.
Most of the time by one person. Now he was building up a company called INovae
Studios and wants this engine to become the game "Infinity:Battlescape".

In the kickstarter you can find videos of a working prototype that already
shows of the beauty of this engine and how well it manages to handle the large
scales in space.

~~~
Lomsor
Oh yeah? ... yeah looks cool indeed.

------
Redgis
\- _real_ seamless planetary transitions

\- solar system scaled battles !

\- space combat with fighters an capital ships !

\- I guess that means strategy... like fight for resource and strategic
positions ownership ...

This is going to be SOOOOOO great !

------
computrondude
I'm so excited about this game and the tech behind it! This needs more
exposure! We need more games made with this kind of tech!

